# WWHHAAATtT!!! OJ Guilty??!!!



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

OJ Simpson *Guilty *of Robbery

BBC NEWS | Americas | OJ Simpson convicted of robbery

13 years to the day from the second trial verdict of Not Guilty!!!!

OJ Simpson has been found guilty on 12 charges of armed robbery, conspiracy to kidnap and assault with a deadly weapon by a court in the US city of Las Vegas. The former US football star and actor was accused of robbing two sports memorabilia dealers a year ago. The armed robbery charges carry a mandatory jail sentence, and kidnapping carries a possible life term. 

Simpson, 61, who denied the charges, was acquitted of murder in 1995 in what was dubbed "the trial of the century". 

CHARGES AGAINST OJ SIMPSON 
Conspiracy to commit a crime: guilty
Conspiracy to kidnap: guilty
Two counts of first degree kidnapping: guilty
Burglary in possession of a deadly weapon: guilty
Two counts of armed robbery: guilty
Two counts of assault with a deadly weapon: guilty
Two counts of coercion with use of a deadly weapon: guilty 

The charges in the latest trial centred on an incident in the Palace Station hotel in Las Vegas in September 2007. Simpson was accused - and convicted - of kidnapping two sports memorabilia dealers and holding them in the hotel. The former National Football League running back seized the pair in an attempt to reclaim items in their possession related to his sporting career, which Simpson claimed still belonged to him. 

Asked by reporters on his way into court for the latest verdict, which was read late on Friday night local time, Simpson said he was prepared for the judgement. "You gotta be ready," the former Buffalo Bills star running back told journalists. 


Inside the court both Simpson and his accomplice, Clarence Steward, were found guilty on all charges by the Las Vegas jury. Simpson blew out his cheeks and nodded as the verdicts were read out. He was then led away with his hands cuffed by police. He will be sentenced in December. The judge refused to grant him bail pending sentencing. 

In his previous trial, Simpson was accused of murdering his former wife Nicole Brown Simpson and her friend Ronald Goldman in 1994. 

The not-guilty verdict came 13 years to the day before his conviction in Las Vegas, and shocked many in America. Mr Simpson was later found liable for the deaths in a civil case and ordered to pay $33.5m (£19m) to Mr Goldman's family.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2008)

Justice is served.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally!

I hope this man (is he even a man?) finally gets what he deserves and spends the rest of his natural life in prison!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2008)

13 IS a good number....!


----------



## wilbur1 (Oct 4, 2008)

The juice is now gone


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! Sad thing is he will most likely still live a fairly comfortable life in jail. Wish he would have been found guilty the first time around.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2008)

So long, suckah.


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok guys whats the betting they give him the max sentance. 
(if not IMO its a fix )


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2008)

You mean that he won't pass go and collect $200 before he goes to jail?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wonder if his supporters will riot and carry on for this jackass again.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 4, 2008)

OJ guilty?! Who saw that one coming?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 4, 2008)

But, how can he continue looking for the killers if he's in jail?

Free OJ!!!!


----------



## Clave (Oct 6, 2008)

Pipped at the post...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder what the Goldman's reaction was to this.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Heard a news story that OJ was not doing good emotionally following his guilty verdict. I wonder how his victims family's did following his innocent verdict 15 years ago! Karma is a bitch!


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

send that bimbo to Afghanistan ............... NOW


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't believe that after he got off the first time around, that he would get into this whole current situation, break into a hotel room, hold people at gun point, and try to steal his football memoribilia back. Just blows my mind that he is either that arrogant or stupid to think that there was no chance he could get got or be touched!


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

evil perverts the mind and in his case it's quite apparent with his irrational behaviour.

he's a fool we should expect no less from him ~


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I wonder what the Goldman's reaction was to this.



The newspaper said Fred Goldman and his daughter were dancing in the
street in front of his house !!! They were on Good Morning America, this
morning, grinning from ear to ear.

However, there are motions for a new trial, and if that don't succeed, an
appeal will be in the offing....

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have heard the recording. OJ is clearly in charge of this group. I hope the appeals process does not last to long so he can become accustomed to his new surroundings as soon as possible!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2008)

ccheese said:


> The newspaper said Fred Goldman and his daughter were dancing in the
> street in front of his house !!! They were on Good Morning America, this
> morning, grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> ...



Good to hear. It took almost 2 decades for him to have some relief.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 7, 2008)

Heh. Now we just need to point that judge/prosecuting attourney towards Michael Jackson...


----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

and he is outta here better be life sentence


----------

